# Dragon's Prophet



## mauhdl (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo an alle     zocke DP seit zwei tagen und muß sagen es ist ein echt gutes game.
Spielt es sonst noch jemand?oda kennt wer eine gute gilde?
Mfg
MauHdL


----------



## Lui (4. August 2013)

Also ich habe das Spiel nach 5 min wieder deinstalliert, da mir die Abläufe viel zu Statisch sind. Alleine wie die NPC laufen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. August 2013)

Habs mir auch angeguckt...Wer 2013 sowas noch anfängt zu spielen, der hat (meiner Meinung nach) eine echt niederige Erwartungshaltung, was gute MMO's angeht.^^

PS. nicht böse nehmen


----------



## mauhdl (27. August 2013)

Alles klar ok das ist deine Meinung aber was zockst den du für ein mmo was für dich die kwali hat? Mfg


----------

